# ISA Brown egg at 16 weeks



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1st egg at 16 weeks 115 days


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Got one more.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

2nd egg 44 grams


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many more are you waiting on for first eggs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> How many more are you waiting on for first eggs?


I had 3/5 starting to lay on the 19th.Have received 3 other eggs since then,but not sure if they are the the same 3 or if the others stared.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right on the cusp of having more eggs than you'll know what to do with.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I love the ISA Browns, they follow me like puppies


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Got a jumbo one.


----------

